# Death trap Farm. Dec 2012



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

Evening Peeps. This was the second port of call for Zero81 and myself on a 
lovely and Sunny Sunday recently.

I could find no information on this place. On arrival we were greeted by a grey n white
cat miaowing away at us.

I've been in some iffy buildings in my time but this place is something else.

Most rooms the floor has sunk 4-6 inches or more, floors slop in to the middle of the 
room. Door frames are mostly no longer 90 degrees and there are huge cracks in walls and ceilings.

There are significant holes in floors and ceilings. The place is death on a stick.

It doe shave some nice fireplaces and the light streaming in made for some nice shots.

Fooked and deathtrap as it was ...I really like this place.







Here's a good starter to show the level of damage











Did I mention the place is a little crooked
























































​


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 17, 2012)

this place has a certain charm to it, i like it! thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Dec 18, 2012)

spot on pal,like this...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 18, 2012)

Love the ivy ceiling, and that not one room is straight


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 18, 2012)

I like it! Still I looks safer than Rank Hovis London or
Mellenium Mills. 

Maybe it was like that when they lived there!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 18, 2012)

It looks like it sways!great photos.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks all


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 18, 2012)

I really liked this place, aside from the very top room with the arched window....

Another great set of shots too mate.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks buddy ...have to agree I liked it loads


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 18, 2012)

that's amazing mate,a lovely find.I wonder what's causing the subsidence? is it in an old mining district?


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

could be .. it's not far from Doncaster. That said there's a modern house pretty much next door


----------



## mookster (Dec 18, 2012)

That's a quite epic level of subsidence that!


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 18, 2012)

The only saving grace is the intact vintage fireplaces


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

a bit harsh Mr. Architect. I liked the staircase, the arched windows on the top floor and felt the whole place exuded a certain charm


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 18, 2012)

like this nice shots thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 18, 2012)

*Reckon shes gonna fall over soon!
Nice though...*


----------



## jammy (Dec 18, 2012)

nice,hope you had your hard hat on...


----------



## soranman (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like the sort of place that you would not like to lean against a wall, and at least you don't get a lesson on personal safety here, unlike a certain photography forum


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

soranman said:


> Looks like the sort of place that you would not like to lean against a wall, and at least you don't get a lesson on personal safety here, unlike a certain photography forum



ha ha you saw that ?


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 18, 2012)

Excuse the pun Mr judderman....."You have some cracking shots!"

Love the light on the staircase and the Ivy on the ceiling shots, real quality


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks for the comments peeps


----------



## Ratters (Dec 18, 2012)

Great shots. Found a little house myself over the weekend & I didn't risk going upstairs in that as even thought he main structure was in better condition the floors/ceilings were sagging like hell!!


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah some rooms we didn't venture much beyond the door frame , others we just went as far as we felt safe.


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 18, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> a bit harsh Mr. Architect. I liked the staircase, the arched windows on the top floor and felt the whole place exuded a certain charm



Didn't intend to come across harsh bud. I was just refering to the overall state of the place! Hence your title. Looks like it could collapse at any moment. Must have been a tip toe through the tulips explore


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

we certainly treaded carefully mate lol


----------



## Kev101 (Dec 19, 2012)

structure looks in real iffy condition, your risking life and limb in that place looking at those walls, I wouldn't venture into cellar .A load noise or a wrong footing and youle have a ceiling or much worse a brick wall on top of you. I have had a entire ceiling fall ontop of me once when a friend was upstairs looking around and he knocked over somthing , the entire ceiling came crashing down onto me in the room below,luckily it was just thin plaster board though so just left me covered in dust .


----------



## sonyes (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely that mate, great pics!


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 19, 2012)

cheers sony


----------



## MrDan (Dec 19, 2012)

This is what you call a house with character, those arch windows really do carry charm.


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting place, the light certainly helps the pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 21, 2013)

love this, love the shots....


----------



## HughieD (Jan 26, 2013)

Super set of pics that sir!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 28, 2013)

Cracking set  well done guys  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice report and images that, looks a good un


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 18, 2013)

great set is this the house of cracks linc's


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 18, 2013)

sounds about right davey


----------

